

Ken Jennings takes AMA questions on Reddit - jimmyjim
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/fwpzj/iama_74time_jeopardy_champion_ken_jennings_i_will/

======
jedsmith
_Lots of people think it's a Jeopardy reference, but actually I was thinking
of that time Watson and I were cellmates in prison, and it kept raping me._

After I read that response I scrolled right back up and checked his proof that
it's him. I knew Ken Jennings has a sense of humor, but I clearly
underestimated him.

~~~
sudont
He said further down that he likes to turn the assumption of boring mormons on
it's head.

[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/fwpzj/iama_74time_jeop...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/fwpzj/iama_74time_jeopardy_champion_ken_jennings_i_will/c1j6nyf)

~~~
burgerbrain
What better way to clear up mormon stereotypes than by making prison rape
jokes....

------
shawnee_
_Q: "What is one epiphany/something that was said to you that made you realize
'I can maintain my fame and not be remembered as just the guy who once won big
at Jeopardy!'?"

A: Screw that, I don't want to be famous. I keep getting asked who my
publicist is. Why would I have a publicist?!? I'm just a guy on a game show. I
got mine. I need a privacist._

His Tuesday Trivia messages are always entertaining, but they aren't usually
this funny.

------
javanix
So apparently Ken Jennings is about 9000x more hilarious than I expected him
to be. Good to know.

~~~
SeanLuke
I fully expected it, having read the question/answer session he did for the
Washington Post two weeks ago. Utterly hillarious, especially the bit about
Watson's voice.

<http://live.washingtonpost.com/jeopardy-ken-jennings.html>

------
JoachimSchipper
Look past the "we're turning into reddit" HN angst: the IAmA reddit really can
be very interesting.

~~~
thecoffman
There's much of reddit that is still interesting and useful, and there's
plenty of good discussion to be had - it just has a much worse signal to noise
ratio since its exploded in popularity. If you're willing to unsubscribe from
some of the bigger subreddits and take the time to "roll-your-own" so to
speak, there is a lot of value to be had.

~~~
monochromatic
Got some suggestions for good subreddits?

~~~
thecoffman
Well, there are subreddits for any particular political persuasion you may
have - most of them have better discussion than the general /r/politics.
There's /r/programming, but its a little light on content sometimes so I
prefer:

/r/systems

/r/machinelearning

/r/netsec

/r/compscipapers

/r/coding

/r/compsci

/r/linux

/r/opensource

/r/csbooks

for the hacker part of me. There are also all sorts of other ones for any
interests you might have - hard sciences, soft sciences, food, photography,
sports, fantasy sports anything you'd like. Heres a spreadsheet with some
other subreddits - its not nearly comprehensive, but it gives you an idea of
what's out there.

[https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?hl=en&key=ttpCnxB3rD...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?hl=en&key=ttpCnxB3rDcEbGTxSi9CBFw&hl=en#gid=0)

------
jfm3
The most interesting bit is that he thinks trivia-game ability is genetic.

(Well, that and how he handles being a mormon.)

~~~
joezydeco
The admission he's a Dan Bejar fan blew me away.

